# Extractor Modification



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

given you job title the task should be quite simple.

I use a very old and very heavy 1/2 " varible speed drill motor directly chuck to the reel shaft. speed control is accomplished by using a variable voltage device (essentially a big rheostat used in a lot of physics/electronic type labs).

my web site is not totally complete (so please excuse the clutter) but if you need to view a couple of pictures go to earthlink.net/~etzzzbzzz/ and go to the photo section. if you should need additional picture just drop me a pm.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

It would help if we knew what size your extractor is. Mine is a 6-12 and has a tiny little DC motor on it with a varaible speed control. I don't know what hp it is though.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

mine is a 6-12 dadant with a dc motor the newer ones dont have the gear box they are direct drive


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry, I should have included the size of the extractor. It is a Little Wonder, 4 frame extractor from Dadant. Size of the motor and gearbox is not listed. I would like to get in the ball park with the drive ratio, I can use a bigger motor, if I have to and adjust it to match in the inverter/speed control.
Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

River Rat,
What size is the motor on yours? I can make mounting brackets and go with the direct drive, one less thing to buy and service later.
Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

ml I stand corrected while getting the info I did notice there is a gear drive box on the motor. anyhow here is what you are looking for. it is a baldor industrial motor catalog number grp12540 spec number b0664201399 frame psm type 2416p hp .13 volts 90dc class f torque 15 inch pounds gear ratio is 5 to 1 the dc drive is a baldor dc drive catalog number bc136 (on3000a57) hope this helps


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

River Rat, 
That is what I'm looking for. Thanks a million. I'll go to work and cross refference those numbers to see what I can find. I should have got the bigger extractor but Im going to have to make this one work for a season or two to at the most, pay for its self.
Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd just go with a 1/3 hp 1750 rpm motor. Reduce the speed about 3 or 4 to one, and set up a slip pulley to control the speed. That's what Dadant and others sold for years before the electronics came out. Those old ones are all still working and will be when the electronic ones have all let the smoke out.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Ross said:


> I'd just go with a 1/3 hp 1750 rpm motor. Reduce the speed about 3 or 4 to one, and set up a slip pulley to control the speed. That's what Dadant and others sold for years before the electronics came out. Those old ones are all still working and will be when the electronic ones have all let the smoke out.


However, I don't think the slip pulley system allows you to <easily> and slowly get up to speed when extracting. A DC motor with variable electronic control should work great - like Peggjam has. I have a heavy-duty 90 VDC geared motor off of a wheelchair - cost me 10 bucks at a salvage place. I'm looking for a <cheap> DC controller - if anyone knows a good source for that, I'd appreciate it. Thanks-


MM


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Actually, it works perfectly for that very thing. My Dadant 20 frame came that way and it's very controllable from dead stop all the way up. It's surprising but very effective. The old timers had the same problems we do, they just solved them differently.
DC controllers are on eBay every day. Mostly from treadmills.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Dart Controls*

I have used Dart motor controllers for years.
The one you need will be around $125.00.
It comes with a potentiometer and a great little manual.
It will run up to 2hp 90v DC.
Check out:

http://www.dartcontrols.com/


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I have used Dart motor controllers for years.
> The one you need will be around $125.00.
> It comes with a potentiometer and a great little manual.
> It will run up to 2hp 90v DC.
> ...


Thanks, Harry - that's exactly what I'm looking for in a controller. The motor pulls 3 amps, so I'm thinking of their 125DVE. Do you have a good source for these which you recommend? Thanks-

MM


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I should see what my grandma wants for her treadmill and save some cash on the motor...lol Im thinking of just getting the 9/18 from Mann Lake w/ motor. Then when I outgrow it.... I might just have to check out Cowen. Anyone seen the 28 frame system in action?

http://www.cowenmfg.com/store_items_view.asp?itemid=19255

Some big $$$$

My comercial friend has a Cowen 60. What a machine! 



Joe


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw a 'much larger' horizontal radial machine in operation a number of years back up in south dakota... maybe 60 frames. quite a machine and it really saved on the labor.. very little handling. you had to have a lot of honey to extract to keep that baby turning.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MapMan said:


> Thanks, Harry - that's exactly what I'm looking for in a controller. The motor pulls 3 amps, so I'm thinking of their 125DVE. Do you have a good source for these which you recommend? Thanks-
> 
> MM


Grainger sells them.
VERY good value.
Harry


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I have had a couple dozen of these in constant use for over a decade:

http://www.dartcontrols.com/products3.asp?Product=250G

Notice that the acceleration rate is adjustable. This feature is worth the few extra dollars.
You will quickly find the correct settings of the pots that will make your machine run just as you want.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

WOW!!!!! 

Applied Industrial Technologies is much cheaper!

http://www.applied.com/apps/commerce/catalog/catalog.do?e=10&s=2914841&r=0&type=a

Sure pays to shop around!
Your little 125 is about 80 bucks.


----------

